# Abu Garcia or Penn?



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I got two Quantum Big Cat rods from a friend. They are the 7'6 H model and my Abu Garcia 6000's feel undersized for the rods.

I'm look for a good option on a "big" reel and hope you guys can educate me with your opinions. Which reels are better in your minds? Abu Garcias or Penns? The Abu Garcia 7000C3 or the Big Game 9000 look about the right size for these rods, but are pricey and the Penn 209 or 309 run about the same size and are more affordable. My question to you is a question of durability and dependability. Will the Penn reels work for me as a beginner? Should I save a couple paychecks and go for the Abu Garcias? Or are there other options out there that I'm unfamiliar with?

These rods will act primarily as my first true flathead and big blue rods and will also see time in the gulf for drum and other such hard pullers. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm partial to Garcias. I've got a 7000 that I bought in the late seventies that has landed numerous saltwater fish, including a very large Tarpon. It works as good today as it did when I first bought it. If they are still made as good today as they were then, it would be my choice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for what you are doing and the price diff., go with the penn 209's

Garcia has a slight edge on casting, but the penn's are stronger and more corrosion reistant.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a Big Cat rod with a ABU 7000c. Excellent. Plus like meadowlark, I bought mine 20 years ago and it's still going strong. With 65# test Braid, it is a beast!!!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I dont have a 7000, so I cant comment. But, I've got a bunch of boat rods with Pen 209, and 309 on them. Mainly that's what all my friends had purchased over the years and never used. When I started fishing the gulf, they were donated to me. The 209's have worked OK for reds, sharks especially when new. Based on reading these forums, both these reel manufactures may have had a reduction in quality in last few years. Other option, spool your 6000 with 30 lb braid.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I think I'll go with the 209's (mainly for price and a little bit of a line advantage over the 7000's)

Meadowlark and Time Machine; I also love Abu's, I have 4 in the 6000 size that I use mostly for channels and blues (2 on 8' whuppin' sticks and 2 on 7'6" muskie rods), and two black max reels that I bought on a whim last summer to cast for bass.

Coastal; thanks for the advice, and you're right, I wont be using this to try to cast 150 yards out to the sandbars, but maybe 20 yards to a big hollowed out tree.

Draper; I like your idea of running 65# braid on the 6000's, because that's exactly what I put on them. On these reels, I think I'll step up after my next paycheck and put either the 80# or 100# power pro on them and run a 50# big game mono leader.

Hopefully with these new rods, my biggest flathead will finally get over the 11 pound mark. I've been broken off or wrapped around a tree by "something" before I could turn it too many times. I'm thinking a lot of my "somethings" have been flatheads in the 20-30 pound range. Now I'll have the setup to turn them toward shore.


----------

